# What is the most stable wood?



## Purrmaster

I was curious and thought I'd ask for some expert opinions.

What is the most stable wood? I.e least likely to warp. Of the more common hard woods we work with which are the most stable?

Thanks.


----------



## Dal300

Plywood. Masonite.


----------



## DIYaholic

Petrified.


----------



## Wdwerker

True mahogany is quite stable. Moves less than Cocobolo.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin

There will be a lot of debate, But It will likely be a properly dried, quartersawn, hardwood.


----------



## roman

quarter sawn

white oak


----------



## JAAune

Poplar and Honduran mahogany are both excellent in terms of stability. Cherry is also pretty good.

Quarter sawn boards are more stable than flat sawn.

I'd recommend reading Hoadley's Understanding Wood for in depth information. It has charts giving shrinkage rates for many wood species.


----------



## gfadvm

I don't know that it's THE most stable wood, but I have never had Jatoba warp, bow, or exhibit appreciable movement.


----------



## mloy365

I have never had an issue with QS white oak.


----------



## BentheViking

not common for most people i suppose but when I was in Louisiana we used a lot of cypress which is very stable


----------



## a1Jim

I would agree that dry 1/4 sawn wood is the most stable, I also agree that Bruce Hoadley's book gives lot of good information about the properties of wood.


----------



## AandCstyle

+1 for quarter sawn white oak


----------



## AJswoodshop

For shop projects, MDF is the way to go. It stays flat, and is pretty cheap. For furniture and other projects, white oak is the best I think. Really really strong, and very nice wood too.

Hope this helped you! 
AJ


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Mahogany and Spanish cedar…which is why they are the prime woods in humidors.


----------



## BentheViking

ah yes spanish cedar…we used that a lot as well since there are some ecological issues that make using cypress less desirable.


----------



## Purrmaster

Lots of votes for quarter sawn white oak. Not quarter sawn red oak?

I don't know about poplar. I've had it move on me quite a bit.

That sounds like an interesting book. I'll have to pick it up.

Anyone know how much purple heart moves?


----------

